# Mount CIFS as writeable for all users?

## deltamalloc

I have experimented a bit and also searched around, I read among other things the following (see the first answer):

http://serverfault.com/questions/193134/mount-ntfs-read-write-capability-on-ubuntu

However even when I mount with:

```

mount.cifs [resource] [mount_path] -o rw,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0666

```

A regular user still cannot write to it. Root can though, so the problem is on the client side. What do I need to do in order to make this work?

----------

## paulbiz

possibly you need to add the "noperm" option to disable permission checking

----------

## creaker

here is my mount command:

```
mount -t cifs //192.168.1.5/share /mnt/share -o nosuid,nodev,sec=ntlm,workgroup=WORKGROUP,ip=192.168.1.5
```

and server-side smb.conf:

```
[global]

       workgroup = WORKGROUP

       hosts allow = 192.168.

       interfaces = all

       log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

       max log size = 1000

       syslog = 0

       guest account = root

#       security = share

       unix charset = UTF-8

#       refresh = 1

       

[share]

       path = /mnt/share/

       comment = share

       printable = no

       writable = yes

       guest ok = yes

       create mask = 0777

       directory mask = 0777 
```

passwordless login and read/write permissions for root and regular user

----------

